# Garden City July 4th Weekend



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I fished the Garden City area July 4th – 6th. July 4th was the best day of the weekend – 2 pompano and 2 whiting. Not a lot of size to the fish but at least it was something! Water was not white capping but waves seemed to crash hard. That day had the cleanest water but even that was a little dirty. I fished from about 7 am – 12 pm. Beach became crowded so I packed it up. The color of the day was pink! All fish were caught on the same rig with pink beads, top hook. Nothing hit the other beads. 

Saturday was about the same except the fish, or lack there of. I only caught one huge ray from 7 am – 12 pm – Bryon (my brother) did not catch anything except a sun burn.  

Sunday the water was really dirty. After catching 2 huge rays, loosing 2 rigs, breaking 2 sand spikes, and still a couple hours until the tide began to fall, I packed it up and headed back to the house! A man that had been fishing said he caught a cooler full of flounder that morning. However, he did not respond nor offer to show me when I asked how big the cooler was! 

Fishing was a little slow but I still enjoyed my time on the beach! Can’t wait until I return the end of July if not before!

Britt
These are all different shots of the same fish!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

they're some nice pomps. I will also be down again in August. I am assuming bait was fleas?


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> they're some nice pomps. I will also be down again in August. I am assuming bait was fleas?


You are correct!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

well at least somebody can catch a fish in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

you know kingfish, those look an awful lot like the pomps she caught last time she was down here........J/K Brit, nice catch.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures and the report!:fishing:


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> you know kingfish, those look an awful lot like the pomps she caught last time she was down here........J/K Brit, nice catch.


Not really. The others were MUCH bigger! It must be water from the Holston River down from my house that the fish are attracted to! They just seem to jump on the end of my line.  

Thanks guys - maybe next time I will catch more but these fish were good for a few meals!


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

sure that's what they all say

<a href="http://watchxonline.com/video/524-King_of_the_Hill_205_Jumpin_Crack_Bass_Its_a_Gas_Gas_Gas.html" title="Watch King of the Hill - 205 - Jumpin' Crack Bass (It's a Gas, Gas, Gas) Free Online">Watch King of the Hill - 205 - Jumpin' Crack Bass (It's a Gas, Gas, Gas) Online Here!</a>


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The river is strong with that one.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great fish Britt! She is a fish catching foooool!!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Milt!

Britt


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk Britt...when ya gonna invite the VA boys to the down south, yer way?,,,I see how it is...jus' dont invite NJ


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Al! The VA boys don't need an invitation - they are welcome anytime!



Nserch4Drum said:


> jus' dont invite NJ


NJ? Who's NJ???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Thanks Al! The VA boys don't need an invitation - they are welcome anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> NJ? Who's NJ???


The illigitimate buddy of mine...Newsjeff


----------

